# First Kill



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

got my first kill today a big woody about 20ft up an ash tree 8mm nut done the job the first of many i hope will take pictures tonight and put them up when i crack how to do it
polecat


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Any pics pls ?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes pic plz


----------

